# Stompa anyone?



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

just recieved my newletter with these in it!




















enjoy!

OH and MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

Fantastic.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

sweeeeet.

Round ut it is a round in a way that Orks would have done it. Fricking nice.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks good. Will be even more impressed when I see the alternative options and builds it can create.

It WILL however look better after my Shadow Sword says "Oha Hallo!"


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah, gives my hellhammer sommat to shoot now. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks like an Ork Dreadnought in a dress to me.

I wouldn't buy one unless I was collecting Waaaggh Tranny...


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> Looks like an Ork Dreadnought in a dress to me.
> 
> I wouldn't buy one unless I was collecting Waaaggh Tranny...


But Jez, even orks need to feel pretty sometimes! :laugh:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Couldn't agree with you more Jez. That is the ugliest fuckin model ever. Orks are bad ass mofo's with wicked looking shit and yet we are supposed to like a robot in a dress??? I would NEVER buy this piece of shit, in fact I would rather buy an Imperial Titan and Orkify it than drop coin on this dress wearing Aunt Jamima wanna be.


----------



## beatandgo (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, I suppose it does look kinda silly in a red spikey dress aha. Although i've heard it's stats are like ten-twelve'ish structure points which is insane compared to a Baneblade's three.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

That has to be a mistake. Having to destroy that thing ten times over would just be the epitome of cheese.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

If I got this at all, I'd probably just get it just for the parts. I could make some pretty mean battlewagons with those guns and smokestacks... and I like all the grots too.

Also, it only has one more structure point than a Baneblade... not 10!


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

I would also just use it for parts, the body is extremely stupid-looking but the guns and the head.... i likez those :grin:


----------



## K-ROD (Jun 30, 2008)

the stats are in the apocalypse book i dont this it has that many structure points i think its 4-6 but i cant remember for sure
there are also other types like a close combat one


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Doesnt look tooooo bad imo. Will be cool for those who dont fancy a scratch build. But anyone with a little skill and enough card could make better. Im partial to the Mr potato head version myself.


----------



## dogowar (Feb 27, 2008)

Stompas have 4 Structure points. Theres are 3 variants - one with no titan weapons, one with 1 and the other with 2. All with a light load of shooting.

Being Walkers they can move 12 inches in the move phase.


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi gang,
I gotta disagree with the Stompa detractors. I think it's a way-cool-looking model. Very Orky and totally meshing with existing FW models. Of course, if the $95 price is correct, I have to decide between one of those and two Battlewagons. 

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah. Looks like a bell to me. I might pick one up and part it out to my CSM, but otherwise, meh. Not too impressed. It's definately Orky, but I just don't like the looks of it compared to other Ork vehicles.

BTW, the new Battlewagon looks _amazing._ I'll be picking up several.

-Dirge


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

not for me, I'm interested in making my own. It's just like the new Battlewagon, they need to be scratchbuilt to look orky.


----------



## Sanguinary Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

Honestly folks. That is the way Ork titans have always looked. Even back to Adeptus Titanicus days the Gargants have looked like buildings wearing moo-moos (sp?) so this is nothing new.

It's one more push toward buying a Warhound so far as my insanity is concerned.:victory:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I know.. but it's depressing every time they come out with fluff or models looking like this... I always loved the thought of a Looted Warlord.

-Dirge


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I like these they look very much like the old Armorcast ones so this will fit in nicely with the armorcast one I have already. I'm not to fond of the head so that will get changed. I will get a couple of these to fill out my stompa mob as scratch building several of these is a pain plus I have a gargant to build. 

I personally am very surprised GW made a kit for the ork stompa. I would have never though they would make a super heavy orks so a big thank you to GW from this big green lover.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I'll definately be buying at least one of these as well as a Battlewagon and Trukk for some converting. Wonder if Forgeworld will be doing any interesting additions to the kit?


----------



## Queer_Farseer (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like a very orky santa to me with that red paint job.Doesn't look like it would go very fast either, yelling red ones go fasta!! as snails overtake it. Doesnt look very good


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm not so much into orks myself so my opinion is probably invalid but it seems to weedy to me. The stompas in the apoc book somehow look far better though one seems to be the same as this one too if that makes any sense.

I'd actually really like to scratch build some stompas if only I had a reason and I bet I could probably scratch build them for a third or less than the cost of what GW will charge.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

In my opinion it's not a terrible model, but gargants look much better when scratch built anyways.... the whole personal touch always makes it 

Really need to get round to an ork army at some point once I finish my billion projects I currently have on!


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

lord of rebirth said:


> I'm not so much into orks myself so my opinion is probably invalid but it seems to weedy to me. The stompas in the apoc book somehow look far better though one seems to be the same as this one too if that makes any sense.
> 
> I'd actually really like to scratch build some stompas if only I had a reason and I bet I could probably scratch build them for a third or less than the cost of what GW will charge.


not if you want it to look good. My buddy and i figured out the cost of scratch building one, and it is prohibitive, since it needs to be reinforced on the inside to prevent it from collapsing under its own weight. if it costs the same as the baneblade, you won't be able to scratchbuild one for less.


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

Son of mortarion said:


> not if you want it to look good. My buddy and i figured out the cost of scratch building one, and it is prohibitive, since it needs to be reinforced on the inside to prevent it from collapsing under its own weight. if it costs the same as the baneblade, you won't be able to scratchbuild one for less.


Depends entirely on your level of skill. I have so much plasticard just lying about the place, I don't know what to do with it. I don't even play Orks and I've been considering scratching a stompa up for a while now. All that re-inforcement isn't as difficult as it at first seems. You could copy a couple of great ideas from the net anyway, such as building it around a Mr. Potato Head (http://www.irondogstudios.com/images/tater/mek_tater.html) which neatly bypasses the whole structuring problem anyway. That's the beauty of scratch-building; it's pretty damn cheap if you do it right.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Son of mortarion said:


> not if you want it to look good. My buddy and i figured out the cost of scratch building one, and it is prohibitive, since it needs to be reinforced on the inside to prevent it from collapsing under its own weight. if it costs the same as the baneblade, you won't be able to scratchbuild one for less.


I don't know what you use to scratch build stuff but if scratching something like a stoma costs you more than a Baneblade I think it is fair to say you are doing it wrong. I can buy a box of plasticard as big as a microwave for less than a Baneblade and that would probably weigh more than a full army. @[email protected]

I guess it would depends on how you go about it. If you are thinking using parts from other kits it would be expensive but that is kit bashing where as I'm thinking I'd use something else as a base like maybe a sour creme container or something else I could randomly find around the hosue which costs me next to nothing then a pile of plasticard and some other random parts and it just need a couple orky guns to be done.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Not sure if anyone has already posted it up here yet but the stompa is to be released 7th March and costs the same as a baneblade. The new baneblade variant is out same day.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

I have orks and drew up a design for a stompa based around an MDF structure which would then be covered with card or plasti card for the body. I was contmeplating sculting the head out of polysterene but the difficult bits to get right and look good would be the weapons.

With the plastic kit coming out I have put the idea on ice just to save time and effort, especially at £60.00. With scratch building one you would end up spending in the region of half that on small add ons and bitz to make it resemble the data sheet. In my opion it resembles the classic epic gargants far better than the ones in the book and is a great time saver.

I will buy one, with out the wife looking.


----------



## Grimmaw (Sep 17, 2008)

i have photos of the stompa 
and here they are


































hope they are ok 

Grim


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Not that it matters, but I like it. Suitably Orky enough to look like it would never move under it's own power, yet somehow does. I like the use of parts from imperial tanks, like the headlights from a rhino on it's chest area. If you hung a few extra rhino/Land Raider side doors on and around the body it would have a nice killy feel to it.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Having scratch built an Ork Stompa I am pleased to see my scale was correct. I have no idea why people are complaining about the way it looks though. As has already been stated in this thread, Ork stompas and gargants have always been rotund. Look at the old Space marine game (Epic).


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

More Robot in a dress images from The Waaagh! taken at Warhammer World.


----------



## Grimmaw (Sep 17, 2008)

they are actually my photos
just forgot to post the bigger ones here

Grim


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

i chose a new army at crimbo after 7 years as a marine and i chose orks......kinda lucky isnt it


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Riandro said:


> just recieved my newletter with these in it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





..................................that is alot of DAKKA


----------



## DAvo001 (Jun 30, 2008)

any clues to the cost?


----------



## Grimmaw (Sep 17, 2008)

it will be £60
and i think in the USA it will be $95

Grim


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

I really think it looks grubby and ready to fall apart. I love it! :laugh:



Grimmaw said:


> it will be £60
> and i think in the USA it will be $95
> 
> Grim


Errmm, I find that really hard to believe it'd be that low. 

Being big + all metal (at least I think it is) = very very expensive. Then again...


----------



## Grimmaw (Sep 17, 2008)

its not metal mate
its like the baneblade all plastic

Grim


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Ah, I see. I was never familiar with the apoc. pieces. Now I know. 

I still think it looks a bit grubby, even for Orks to be honest.


----------

